# Uneven ground/footing?



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

I shoot my best on flat, level ground and tend to struggle when the footing isn't to my liking. Combine bad footing with angled up/down shots and I'm really shaky. I shoot a lot of field but my club is flat so I don't get a lot of practice in difficult terrain. Just wondering if those that have the difficult terrain shoots mastered are making adjustments to their setups as compared to when shooting the level flat courses?


----------



## Ford1978 (Mar 18, 2013)

Try practicing with one foot on a 2x4, or having wedges under toes, heals, one toe, one heal. Change up the height as you go. You'll learn to lean, bend knees, balance. The other thing you can do, at home, is get yourself a balance ball, the half ball with the board on top. Stand on that and maintain your balance. This will strengthen the small muscles you didn't even know you had


----------



## Ford1978 (Mar 18, 2013)

Try practicing with one foot on a 2x4, or having wedges under toes, heals, one toe, one heal. Change up the height as you go. You'll learn to lean, bend knees, balance. The other thing you can do, at home, is get yourself a balance ball, the half ball with the board on top. Stand on that and maintain your balance. This will strengthen the small muscles you didn't even know you had  As to uphill/downhill shots, ALWAYS start by setting your feet first, then bend up or down at the waist. This way, if your footing is uneven to start with, at least your base is as solid as you get it to start with.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

First you need to find your center...where does you mass balance over your feet.
Once you are comfortable with understanding where this mass is located within your stance, it can be moved as you adjust your stance....holding your chest down and keeping your abbs toght helps from being pulled off target


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

EPLC,
I know that you have been working on your shot process as a matter of constant development, I guess most of us do to some some extent or another. it seems to be the most high maintenance part of our shooting. what I've found, shooting in an area where unlevel footing is a norm, that the more relient your shot is, on good, consistent and isolated back tension, the easier it is to get a good shot off regardless of footing. the key term here, is, "isolated"....that element of "back tension", is the only element that is holding the bow back, independently of the rest of your musculature. I find that it is easier to isolate the BT into your shot, by getting your rhomboids into the drawing process, right from brace, rather than trying to convert to BT at full draw, as we read so many guys are trying to do. with this condition, the rest of your body can be used to support what your rhomboids are doing and then, they are dealing with the footing condition, independantally, of the shot being developed by your upper body.
it is somewhat on the same level as the subconscious release execution, in that the process of using back tension, becomes automatic, and actually, the only way your body knows how to draw the bow. when it reaches that condition, the rest of your body is free to deal with stance, much the same as the rest of your brain is free to deal with aiming, when the release execution is well ingrained, subconsciously.
another aspect, is that, the closer your draw length is to ideal, the less it will be affected by out of position shooting conditions, given you remember to compensate for uneven footing at the waist, in order to keep the upper body in correct attitude for the shot.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

EPLC said:


> I shoot my best on flat, level ground and tend to struggle when the footing isn't to my liking. Combine bad footing with angled up/down shots and I'm really shaky. I shoot a lot of field but my club is flat so I don't get a lot of practice in difficult terrain. Just wondering if those that have the difficult terrain shoots mastered are making adjustments to their setups as compared to when shooting the level flat courses?


This was the biggest challenge for me at the 3d worlds in ellicottville. Uneven footing and shots across the side hill, above and below me. Subscribed for the advice!


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Years ago when I started learning the uneven terrain I started drawing the bow horizontal constantly watching the bubble and from there I lowered or highered the pin in to the target benting in shoulder slightly twisting the torso in continuous motion. Also remember that I struggled keeping the pin on center this way.
Then as a next step I changed the concept, right now I point my scope into the target (up or downhill) and draw the bow constantly watching the bubble, so my release elbow is automatically inline and the sholder just have to follow to some comfortable position, way better results.
Then I drop the hinge or any BT style release for Field at all, way better results. I am shooting cascade10 relax set to "hot".
Then I shorten the DL about 1/4" (down from FITA comfortable DL) so I can "overdraw" that shorter DL pulling into my shoulder blade (especially helps with up-downhill shots but for FITA ie I don't like to do that) more relaxing the bow hand elbow (63% letoff holding 20.3 lbs) again some improvement in scores. A Field dedicated bow may be a best to play with.
Then realized the sidebars needs much different position, my posture and muscles dictates the bubble into a different angle (I shoot both the FITA and Field with two sidebars), removed a small weight from front rod.
With both foots spread to max and slightly bent in knees lowering the COG (imagine some kung-fu position) I can almost comfortably hold on the ring for 3-4 seconds either uphill or downhill shots with a height difference about a one foot between front and a rear step. I still feel less comfortable when my rear - right leg is lower for the uphill shot, it must be my shoulder/leg muscles doesn't flex enough between my release elbow and ankle .... oh well, me 54 and just not enough push for a frequent cardio.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

I struggle as well with an uphill shot with uneven footing, I have noticed that a hinge and proper DL help a lot. I always say I'm going to practice uphill, but I have no safe area around the house and no one I know has a good range so I tend to "practice" at the event... with so-so results.


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

I have recently found that if I stand over one foot , my front foot , footing is no longer a problem.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Like ron_w and then noted by jrdrees, having the correct draw length really helps and I think especially with a hinge. Seems one point always missed or by-passed is you first learn on flat ground with a hinge. The next step is shooting up or down hill so to learn or to refine adjustment of draw length and/or the hinge. Don't listen to me. I like a hinge, use a couple during practice sessions, but have no confidence using one competition....


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

SonnyThomas said:


> Like ron_w and then noted by jrdrees, having the correct draw length really helps and I think especially with a hinge. Seems one point always missed or by-passed is you first learn on flat ground with a hinge. The next step is shooting up or down hill so to learn or to refine adjustment of draw length and/or the hinge. Don't listen to me. I like a hinge, use a couple during practice sessions, but have no confidence using one competition....


Not listening to Sonny is like not listening to Client Eastwood !


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

the key is isolating the hold to use only your rhomboids to draw and hold. that's partially the reason they are the muscles used in back tension. they are big enough to hold allot of weight, and can be isolated to stay in tension holding that weight, while you do all sorts of bending and twisting at the waist without affecting your draw. the key to isolating it to just your rhomboids, is getting those rhomboids in the draw, right from brace, the first inch you pull on your string , you should begin feeling your rhomboids contract. your lower back can then be free to twist and bend all it wants and you will be using true and only back tension to hold your bow.


----------

